# keine direkte verbindung über router möglich



## highq (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Ich habe einen Netgear MR814v2 Firmware Version 5.021 als Internetrouter. Der dient als DHCP Server im Lan und hat die ip 192.168.0.1 Daran hängt ein PC  mit windows 2000 über lan (192.168.0.2) und ein Laptop mit Intel Centrino über wireless (192.168.0.3). Allerdings ists es nicht möglich vom Laptop aus über die Windows Netzwerkumgebung auf den PC zuzugreifen, nichtmal pingen ist möglich. Vom PC aus ists aber möglich  den Laptop zu pingen, der Ping ist allerdings relativ schlecht ca. 120ms. Was mir die sache endgültig unverstän dlich macht ist ,dass auf dem PC ein Quakeserver laufen kann, auf den ich mit dem laptop drauf kann. Weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Erpel (10. Dezember 2003)

Sind beide PC's in der selben Subnet-Mask?


----------

